# How do you store your compound bow at home?



## Wade B (Jan 8, 2014)

yzingerr said:


> How do you store your compound bow at home? Ive seen the pvc stands and cases, how do you like to keep it and where?


In the case next to the front door. It sits nicely in a safe little pocket out of the way. Easy access since it goes to the range with me almost daily.


----------



## cuttingedge (Feb 19, 2005)

I have a rubberized hook screwed into a shelf in my bow room. I can just pick it up and head to the woods.


----------



## bowtech2006 (Apr 1, 2006)

I hang them on the wall with guitar holders


----------



## J-Dubyah (Mar 6, 2010)

Hang them from a rack.


----------



## RoscoeP23 (Feb 27, 2013)

I store two bows in my bedroom closet, one is stored above the shelf in a horizontal position on two rubberized hooks. The other is hung vertically on the left side of the closet, I hang something over each to keep dust free. My gun safe is in the same closet and quite a few arrows in plastic tube cases. Cheers


----------



## pyrochoppers (Apr 17, 2011)

Like this


----------



## NCAVI8TOR (Oct 5, 2003)

In a locked SKB case in my man cave.

NC


----------



## 4him (Jan 14, 2011)

On rubber coated screw in hooks, on a board mounted to the wall.


----------



## Onza (Jul 17, 2005)

In a custom made cabinet my wife had done for us this year, has room for 7 bows and has several drawers for stabs and accessories. Right now it sits in the dining room.


----------



## mccoppinb (Aug 14, 2012)




----------



## Jerald Barris (Jun 25, 2009)

Hang em from the old albino


----------



## bdmglockfan (May 19, 2013)

In my bow case in my man cave.


----------



## Ziad (May 23, 2013)

4him said:


> On rubber coated screw in hooks, on a board mounted to the wall.


Is the cams gonna be ok this way?


----------



## 2wetdogs (Apr 15, 2013)

all in cases in a special closet ,i dont like having them out too close to ocean and dust sticks to waxed strings.


----------



## IowaBowhunter1986 (Feb 12, 2013)

Onza said:


> In a custom made cabinet my wife had done for us this year, has room for 7 bows and has several drawers for stabs and accessories. Right now it sits in the dining room.


I'd like to see that cabinet if you have pics, I keep mine in my Buck Commander bow safe


----------



## Panthers71 (Aug 12, 2012)

in the case or on hooks in the hunting closet, usually have some in both places


----------



## wickedarachnid (May 28, 2013)

Rubber coated hooks hanging from the rafters in my garage.older picture but shows how they hang. The hooks are $1 at Walmart


----------



## 1955 (Sep 22, 2009)

Ziad said:


> Is the cams gonna be ok this way?


...every bow in our shop is hanging from rubberized hooks. I can't think of a better way to store a bow.

My bows hang in the shop above my workbench.


----------



## SWOreBowHunter (Apr 13, 2013)

A long time ago my family had a house fire. Only a few rooms burned. My dad had most of his guitars hanging on the wall in a room that didn't burn, but the smoke damage was enough to ruin them. He had a cheap Telecaster in a case; it was fine, no damage. Because of this, I always store guitars, guns, bows, etc. in cases or safes.

Of course, unlike guitars, most bows can easily be replaced with money from an insurance claim.


----------



## turkeyhunter60 (Apr 19, 2010)

Hooks in the Closet, Garage if it's not too hot, and In bow Cases...


----------



## BDHUNTR (May 24, 2003)

cuttingedge said:


> I have a rubberized hook screwed into a shelf in my bow room. I can just pick it up and head to the woods.


Same here.


----------



## Skeeter 58 (Jan 25, 2009)

Hanging on my wall in my climate controlled man cave.


----------



## IA Monsterbuck (Jul 18, 2006)




----------



## n.vodden (Jun 28, 2012)

All my gear is stored in a 3ft square built-in cupboard in the corner of my main bedroom. We have a fairly small house so space is at a premium, and that cupboard is the nearest i'm going to get to a man-cave until we move 

That cupboard has...

8 x traditional bows in soft sleeves
3 x compounds with accessories in cases
Bow press
All my tools (spine tester, fletching jigs, boxes of tools/parts etc)
Various quivers
Tubes of arrows
Field archery clothing, boots and waterproofs and backpacks

And some other bits and pieces to do with photography as well (DSLR in backpack, lenses, tripods etc). Fitting that much in that cupboard, it's a good thing I'm good at Tetris!


----------



## mn.moose (Feb 11, 2013)

I keep them both in their case and one is on the shelf in the garage and the other is in the soft case hanging from a rubber hook above the shelf....


----------



## EnglishKev (Aug 8, 2009)

Most of mine are in a case (some hard, some soft) along with it's own specific arrows.
That way I can grab whichever one (or more) that I want to take out shooting. 
Everyting else I need is in a seperate range bag that I can grab so I know nothing will get forgotten.

Kev


----------



## Ches (Aug 3, 2009)

Garage, back hallway, basement, but always in a soft case with arrows that I practice with and release.
Ches.


----------



## Jon Clayton (Mar 4, 2012)

Ceiling hooks in my bedroom. I keep all three in Primos bow slings. Keeps the dust and grime off of the cams and cables.


----------



## RogueMedic87 (Jan 31, 2014)

SWOreBowHunter said:


> A long time ago my family had a house fire. Only a few rooms burned. My dad had most of his guitars hanging on the wall in a room that didn't burn, but the smoke damage was enough to ruin them. He had a cheap Telecaster in a case; it was fine, no damage. Because of this, I always store guitars, guns, bows, etc. in cases or safes.
> 
> Of course, unlike guitars, most bows can easily be replaced with money from an insurance claim.


Exactly. Bows come and go. Guitars have personality. Losing a guitar would be like getting an insurance claim on a child. It just doesn't make it ok.


----------



## Onza (Jul 17, 2005)

IowaBowhunter1986 said:


> I'd like to see that cabinet if you have pics, I keep mine in my Buck Commander bow safe


Here are the pics. The cabinet is a little cluttered right now since I've been working on a few bows.


----------



## Mikey von (Mar 4, 2012)

I keep my Z28 in my gun safe. I figure it is the safest place.


----------



## BluNunn (Oct 9, 2012)

Each in its own soft case w/releases, allen wrenches, micrfibre towel, leatherman. Quiver and hunting arrows in arrow pouches on fronts. My main bowcase has a rangefinder and binos in the pockets as well. My main arrow storage is in a Plano 28 arrow box, a dozen practice arrows for main bow in edge bow stand (pouches have spare field points, nocks, a towel, leatherman). When I go to the outdoor range, I just grab the Edge bow stand and my bow case and I know I have everything I need. I know because each case has a leatherman and folding allen set, and whichever release I use on that bow. It's redundant I know, but I always have what I need with me.


----------



## SWOreBowHunter (Apr 13, 2013)

RogueMedic87 said:


> Exactly. Bows come and go. Guitars have personality. Losing a guitar would be like getting an insurance claim on a child. It just doesn't make it ok.


Yeah, my pop lost his '74 Les Paul he bought brand new when he was 16. He was pretty upset.


----------



## Jesse Schultz (Sep 11, 2013)

I screw 4 inch screws in the wall for my kids bows. I use a 8 inch metal roofing screw for my bows


----------



## dsal (Dec 24, 2008)

I hang mine horizontaly up above shelve in closet with rubber hooks into 2x2 wood and wood screwwd int ceiling. Also locking cable runs thought 2x2 and bow risers. 
Neet and out of the way.


----------



## talon1961 (Mar 13, 2008)

Three are in soft cases, two in hard cases. Two arrow cases full of target/practice arrows. They fit under the beds or in the corner of my home office. Out of the way until needed and protected from accidents, firends, and pets


----------



## tonnanitro (Jul 14, 2008)




----------



## yzingerr (Jan 12, 2014)

This thread is AWESOME and is due in part to the PICTURES!


----------



## Slosir (Sep 18, 2013)

Onza said:


> Here are the pics. The cabinet is a little cluttered right now since I've been working on a few bows.
> 
> View attachment 1878718
> 
> ...


Awesome cabinet


----------



## Wyattwithabow (Nov 3, 2013)

Tournament bows are either in the case or hangin on the hooks in the garage next to my huntin bows.


----------



## Jlathigee (Sep 3, 2013)

I have a gutted fridge with bow hooks in it. Store at 40 degrees also throw some arm and hammer baking soda in the crisper to ensure they are scent free.


----------



## Jerald Barris (Jun 25, 2009)

SWOreBowHunter said:


> A long time ago my family had a house fire. Only a few rooms burned. My dad had most of his guitars hanging on the wall in a room that didn't burn, but the smoke damage was enough to ruin them. He had a cheap Telecaster in a case; it was fine, no damage. Because of this, I always store guitars, guns, bows, etc. in cases or safes.
> 
> Of course, unlike guitars, most bows can easily be replaced with money from an insurance claim.


Did they quit making these guitars?


----------



## Onza (Jul 17, 2005)

Slosir said:


> Awesome cabinet


I agree, it was a total surprise from my wife for Christmas. She had the neighbor make it.


----------



## SWOreBowHunter (Apr 13, 2013)

Jerald Barris said:


> Did they quit making these guitars?


Some yes, others no, but new guitars are rarely better than old ones. Once you fall in love with a guitar, you can never really replace it.


----------



## Jlathigee (Sep 3, 2013)

SWOreBowHunter said:


> Some yes, others no, but new guitars are rarely better than old ones. Once you fall in love with a guitar, you can never really replace it.


Exactly. Much easier to replace a bow than that perfect guitar.


----------



## Killratio (Dec 31, 2009)

Onza said:


> Here are the pics. The cabinet is a little cluttered right now since I've been working on a few bows.
> 
> View attachment 1878718
> 
> ...


 Yeah this ... is Awesome!


----------



## Hunting4Christ (Jul 8, 2013)

pyrochoppers said:


> Like this
> View attachment 1878107


How did you do this???? Me n my wife are closing on a house in March and I want to put this in the MAN CAVE!! Awesome idea. Looks sick too.


----------



## yzingerr (Jan 12, 2014)

I see some hang by limbs, other by the cam. Is one safer than the other?


----------



## X-file (Jul 7, 2012)

$18 garment rack and $10 in hooks. 5 min to put together and can move it easily into any room


----------



## Mr. Man (Sep 19, 2011)




----------



## Miked989 (Jul 11, 2013)

Mr. Man said:


>


does the tree have a story behind it?


----------



## SET THE HOOK (Dec 30, 2004)

Usually hanging or like this


----------



## Mr. Man (Sep 19, 2011)

Miked989 said:


> does the tree have a story behind it?


Yeah. I had to thin some out of the backyard, and it got the ax. Pretty boring story, but I'm a pretty boring guy.


----------



## 1 average joe (Aug 8, 2013)

In a case, in the garage , horizontal on a shelf


----------



## Ziad (May 23, 2013)

X-file said:


> $18 garment rack and $10 in hooks. 5 min to put together and can move it easily into any room


Buddy did something similar. Thanks for the inspiration!


----------



## meatmissile (Oct 26, 2009)

Mr. Man said:


> Yeah. I had to thin some out of the backyard, and it got the ax. Pretty boring story, but I'm a pretty boring guy.


Damn good story with a lot of suspense!! Thanks for sharing!!


----------



## bucks/bulls (May 23, 2010)

Mr. Man said:


>


Now I gotta admit that's just about the coolest bow hanger I've seen! Makes me wanna go grab my......ummm .... Chainsaw? Lol


----------



## yzingerr (Jan 12, 2014)

bucks/bulls said:


> Now I gotta admit that's just about the coolest bow hanger I've seen! Makes me wanna go grab my......ummm .... Chainsaw? Lol


Very unique and brings the outdoors in. I want one!


----------



## caspian (Jan 13, 2009)

in the case it goes to and from the range in. I'm storing the case anyway, no point in taking up even more room.


----------



## ronoconn (Aug 9, 2013)

IA Monsterbuck said:


>


Wow, I really like that. What is/was it? or is it just something you put together? Looks like old barn siding maybe?


----------



## InjunJR (Jul 25, 2011)

Tagged


----------



## X-file (Jul 7, 2012)

Ziad said:


> Buddy did something similar. Thanks for the inspiration!


Easy to build costs between $30-40 to make and can be used for any bow.


----------



## Michael Myers (Nov 13, 2008)

Mr. Man said:


>


:thumbs_up


----------



## hoytalphamax (Jan 26, 2009)




----------



## rook-e (Jun 18, 2012)

I made this little rack, holds 8 bows.


----------



## IA Monsterbuck (Jul 18, 2006)

ronoconn said:


> Wow, I really like that. What is/was it? or is it just something you put together? Looks like old barn siding maybe?


Made from an old pallet.


----------



## Alaska at heart (Aug 25, 2009)

I have half the basement as my "man cave" and both my Prime Centroids hang from rubber coated hooks screwed securely into the joists. They hang from the upper cutout in the riser rather than the cam though. This setup puts them up high and out of the way, but easy to access when I am ready to shoot. Since I have a couple acres and practice in the yard 99% of the time, I don't use my cases unless I am taking them somewhere in the vehicle.


----------



## dmcgbt10 (Feb 23, 2013)

Just missing an RPM on the right. Soon....


----------



## yzingerr (Jan 12, 2014)

dmcgbt10 said:


> Just missing an RPM on the right. Soon....


:beer::thumbs_up


----------



## nichkojr.7 (Dec 23, 2013)




----------



## cmac32 (Jul 31, 2012)

Onza said:


> Here are the pics. The cabinet is a little cluttered right now since I've been working on a few bows.
> 
> View attachment 1878718
> 
> ...


This is a perfect idea!!! Thank you! I had a very similar (useless) piece of furniture in my house. It was storing 20 yr old 900lb tv....Now..







took me about $6 and 15 minutes! Thanks again!


----------



## Jason Maure (Feb 17, 2014)

oh man! I wish I would have not looked at this post! totally going to change my plans up now! so many cool ways I have seen here now I am really torn on my idea. thanks guys I will post pics when I get my new idea built and the bows hung


----------

